
Show HN : Free Global Website Accessibility Tool- with Report - koonk
https://heartbeats.io
======
koonk
Hello Everyone,

Here's a v1.0 release of this tool. Currently, the following features are
available:

>Checks any URL from 20 locations globally.

>Provides loadtime/uptime status.

>Provides a screenshot

Here are the features in development:

>API.

>Adding 25 more regions.

>Fixing the ugly map.

>Adding pointers on the map

>Provide actual browser load time.

>Making it faster.

>Adding ReCaptcha before tests.

>Ability to provide report in all timezones.

>Cleaner screenshot fail when page is down.

Here are the features currently in the pipeline:

Downtime notifier IP Ping

I look forward to your feedback, comments and feature requests.

Thanks!

